
Parents can’t delete what kids tell Amazon voice assistant - tareqak
https://apnews.com/f062c28ae72144b3b22146d9d4c6fab3
======
mimixco
Amazon is turning itself into a surveillance company with Echo and Ring. This
is a disturbing trend that seems unnecessary. Will this make them more money
than retail or just get them deeper in bed with the government cheese?

------
tareqak
Same story from the New York Times:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/09/technology/amazon-
childre...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/09/technology/amazon-childrens-
privacy-echo-dot-kids.html)

